

Startup Launches Unlimited Coffee At Local Coffee Shops - electic
http://12ounceapp.com

======
moogento
$70/m - I'd pay for that (only in Nashville at at the moment). This kind of
idea is great, makes it easy to discover new coffee shops, and they get new
customers. At the end of the day the actual raw cost to the shop is fairly
low, and unless you have some crazy caffeine tolerance you're unlikely to
drink more than 4 (?) cups a day, maybe 5 days a week. $3.50 a cup; seems
reasonable. I'd hope for some kind of reward system or regular/random
promotions, maybe to check different cafes.

When's the sushi version coming? That would be a great combo!

